# brazos river



## kingfish58 (May 25, 2012)

where can you hunt it with out getting into trouble im in the sugarland area


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

I am not sure what you are looking to hunt but I would be vary cautious. If the area of the river is in the city limits, it is illegal to discharge a fire arm and even a bow in the city limits. Also, there are many suburbs that border the river. Lastly, I think access to the river (legally) is probably your biggest concern.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Call the game warden in Ft Bend county and ask him about it. Better to get advice from the man than by some of us knuckleheads.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

There are no public boat ramps on the rivers in Ft. Bend County, thus access to the river for hunting anywhere around SL would have to be through private land and outside of the city limits. River hunting in Texas is very sketchy, bc the major rivers are defined as navigable but your shot cannot leave the banks of the river... If your shot crosses the river bank and travels onto private land, you are considered to be trespassing!! Best to talk to a game warden to be safe!!

Do a little research on this link: http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publica..._issues/rivers/navigation/riddell/index.phtml


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mojo281 said:


> There are no public boat ramps on the rivers in Ft. Bend County, thus access to the river for hunting anywhere around SL would have to be through private land and outside of the city limits. River hunting in Texas is very sketchy, bc the major rivers are defined as navigable but your shot cannot leave the banks of the river... If your shot crosses the river bank and travels onto private land, you are considered to be trespassing!! Best to talk to a game warden to be safe!!
> 
> Do a little research on this link: http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publica..._issues/rivers/navigation/riddell/index.phtml


but there is a public boat ramp on the river homie


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

try foster farms ramp they charg $ 5 in & out in fulcher tx , they own 5 miles both sides of river , up and down river , very limited !!!! old man that runs is there from 6am - 830 am lots of hogs to


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> but there is a public boat ramp on the river homie


Never said that there isn't a boat ramp on the Brazos, just said no public ramp in Ft. Bend County... OP asked specifically about hunting near Sugar Land.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mojo281 said:


> Never said that there isn't a boat ramp on the Brazos, just said no public ramp in Ft. Bend County... OP asked specifically about hunting near Sugar Land.


the public boat ramp is in fort bend county. about a 20 min or so boat ride up stream from sugar land. He also asked this on another site and I told him its a waste of time trying to hunt the brazos. There are better rivers to hunt but its a pain unless we have a real bad drought like last year. Lots of birds were killed over in the Colorado river.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> the public boat ramp is in fort bend county. about a 20 min or so boat ride up stream from sugar land. He also asked this on another site and I told him its a waste of time trying to hunt the brazos. There are better rivers to hunt but its a pain unless we have a real bad drought like last year. Lots of birds were killed over in the Colorado river.


Show me where this boat ramp is on an aerial... I don't think it exists!!

Only one grant for a public boat ramp from Texas Parks and Wildlife exists to date in Ft. Bend County and that's at Independence Park in Mo. City, not on a river!!

The only part of the river that public access could be granted by the state is at a public road crossing the river...

US 59, 99, 90, FM 723, FM 1489, FM 1093, and I-10 all cross the river and none of them have a boat ramp....

I do agree that the Colorado is a much better river for bird hunting though, but there is no public boat ramp on the Colorado in Ft. Bend either!!


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

A few "Kayak/Canoe Launches" have been constructed by TP&W on the Brazos, in Ft. Bend. My buddy took a look at them last year to see if we could launch his mud boat or an airboat. He said it would be EXTREMELY dicey. I havent looked at them personally.


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well there is a boat ramp on the Brazos, unfortunately its sucks and was waste of tax dollars. The ramp is located in Rosenberg and not anything I would recommend. Last time I looked at it, back in March, it looked pretty washed up


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Don't know about on an aerial but I can drive u to it. Just on the edge of town in the 'berg.


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

There is a sign for canoe launch parking at the river bridge on FM 1489. It is on the north side of the river. I have not been down to it to see if you can even get to the water. 

I do know that the city of sugar land spent a lot of money to build a canoe launch in Memorial Park, however after a few months the river came up and swept it all away. That is what happens when you build it on the "taking" side of the river.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The one right by 723 got washed away but we (txdot) are building a canoe launch at 1489. Who know when but it's suppose to happen.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

So their are canoe launching points but not actual boat ramps... I would think that the Brazos is a little too dangerous for a canoe, too deep and fast moving after small rains and if you got in a pickle, no one could get to you!!


----------

